# Heater for 29g planted



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I need advise on a heater for a 29g planted tank. The one I have right now will be going to be friends 20g so I need one that is good for the setup I have.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

I personally like the Visi-therm Stealth brand. They haven't let me down yet and I love that they are black, so blend in nicely if you have a black background. A 100w or 150w would be good for a 29g.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

and you can bury them ^^


----------

